# printer



## Lize3474 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the Lexmark X3350 Copy/Print/Scan printer. It wont accept paper anymore, it shows a paper jam error on the PC and we cant see any paper in it, or reason why the error wont go away. Any help greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've worked on many printers where the paper is very hard to see
It only takes a tiny piece to trigger the jam error


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*Look very close*

I had a brand new printer that did the same thing and I ended up sending it back to the manufacturer. I have no idea how many people were listening in to the call, but it made thier day.

The tech called me and told me that they'd figured out what the problem was, my printer had a cookie. (I program computers for a living) I started off telling him that I had cookies (spywear) blocked on my computer. Then thought about what he's told me and said, "How can a printer get a cookie?" He just said that they couldn't figure it out either.

I started to explain to him that it wasn't possible (Geek talk). He had to have been gritting his teeth. He said, "I'm not talking about a computer cookie, I'm talking about a cookie cookie. (A lot of muffled laughter from the other people listening in)

"A cookie cookie!"

He barly chocked out, "We think it was chocolate chip". (They stopped even trying to muffle the laughing)

The printer was pretty much of a sealed unit so I had to ask him how it oculd have gotten inside my printer. He just laughed out that that was what they were trying to figure out. 

Even under warrenty if it was something I did, I should have had to pay for the service. They were nice enough to not charge me because they couldn't figure out how a piece of chocolate ship cookie could have gotten inside of that printer.

I had to send them a batch of my mom's to die for chocolate chip cookies with a note telling them that they were for testing onhow the pice of cookie got inside my printer. They sent me an email saing that they still didn't figure it out but loved the test cookies.

You need to use a good flashlight and check the inside of the printer very close. A very small piece of paper can cause the paper jam to come on.

If you still don't find anything call customer support on your printer. I've seen this before. Some printers have paper jam sensors that can get stuck. A good tech shold be able to tell you where you can see the sensors and tell if thier jammed or where to tap to see if you can free one up.

If you want to cut your printing cost down by 90%+ go to Ebay and search on continuous inking systems. They are easy to install and come with enough ink to print the same number of pages as 5 ink cartridges. Then it only costs you $5 per color to refill which is nothing more than refilling bottles that are attatched to your printer. They only run $39.95. They use dye instead of ink that is way better. If you use dye you can buy and make your own T-shirt iron ons that are as good as the ones you buy in the store. If you'd like to customize a vehicle you use dye with what is called "water slide paper" which is the same stuff that they use to wrap cars with. There are free programs where you can make a decal as big as you want and just butt the edges of the "paper" together.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Throw it away at a high tech recycling center. Stop killing yourself over the fact that a $.02 plastic something has broken and will not move paper anymore or that Lexmark technology has failed you. 

Printers on ebay, if you bid carefully, are patient, and watch the product descriptions to make sure OEM ink comes with them in original packaging will cost you less than what you are paying for new ink cartridges to feed into them. Really! Maybe $10-20 more?

You might want to raise your standards. Canon has managed to brand me over the years but I refuse to pay for their ink anymore in the form of replacement cartridges when a new scanner, bluetooth capable printer, copier is $99 on the worst of days at auction. Got my last, brand new in box, Canon photo printer for $25 plus S&H. Cartridges for the thing cost near $70.

Good luck.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

try pushing a manilla file folder through the paper mechanism. size it to your standard sheet size of course first. the folders are pretty stiff and can dislodge small pieces of paper that may be stuck in there. the HP techs have recommended that more than once when we get paper jams on our plotters at the office.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Stop fussing and get rid of it. Unplug it. Put it out of its misery. Just looked on ebay and a nice, new, in box, Lexmark combo printer, with OEM cartridges and $3 for shipping. Just closed at $20 or so. The reconditioned ones don't often sell go for like $10.

Set your standards higher and think about Canon or something. Last printer I got was, and I say this again, cheaper than I can afford to buy the cartridges for it. Look for yourself on ebay. I don't make this stuff up.

What is your time worth? How much more of it do you really want to spend on this? To try and save a cheap printer that cost $40 to start?


----------

